# 2014 Cruze Steering Wheel Lock...Broken?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That's a good question, never tried it in a push to start car. For my keyed cylinder car it locks up after a little bit of turning. I'm lost on the unsafe portion. Locking it was for theft, and I could see it being unlocked for while it's running in the event it rolled away it could still be steered.


----------



## Paleki09 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Re unsafe: I live in an area with quite a few hills. The steering wheel lock helps prevent the wheel from turning straight when you park on an incline and turn into the curb.


----------

